# gold recovery from sulfide ore



## Wyndham (Jun 17, 2008)

If one has a sulfide gold ore and roast it to free the sulfur then ball mill to be able to leach, could an ecell be used to recover the gold. Part of me seems to think from the little I've learned that the electrical contact with the gold must be open to the sulfuric acid, but part of me seems to think it maybe a good recovery way
I also wonder does the copper leached into the ecell aid or hinder the reaction and in this case would copper introduced as a solution help the conduction 
Would the gold would be lost in the fine ore or would the HCL-clorox work better for this. I realize that this post may seem a bit strange but if you ever been around some one with gold fever, you'd understand why :? 
Thanks again Wyndham


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 19, 2008)

What other metals (than gold) are present?


----------



## Wyndham (Jun 20, 2008)

Lino1406, I don't have a specific list but more interested in the concept of a e-cell in other than scrap recovery. Wyndham


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not sure what is your anode - a
conductive metal made how?


----------

